# linear bow by break-free lubricants



## glock907 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a linear bow and am looking for others that own one. Since they work off the same principle as a sling shot i thought someone on this web site might have one.
I need help replacing the rubber cords used to propel the arrow.

Steve


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

We're not familiar with the brand and model. Please post pictures and specifications of the tubes or bands.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Like a speargun?
Check your dive shops... or you could probably look on ebay for speargun rubber/latex/tube... or you might be able to use theraband brand tubes, like their silver or something.


----------



## glock907 (Jan 23, 2011)

ZDP-189 said:


> We're not familiar with the brand and model. Please post pictures and specifications of the tubes or bands.


----------



## combowslingguy 1 (May 28, 2011)

Hi glock907
I am combowslingguy . It is my Com Bow Sling that led to the Linear Bow as I worked on it . It used my Com Bow Sling patent . I would be happy to talk with you. You can find my web page with Googel by typing in combowslingguy or www.combowslingguy.com/index.html You will be able to get an e mail address. Thank you combowslingguy.


----------



## SONOMA1060 (Mar 5, 2015)

Steve,

I have the exact same linear bow. The person that made the bow was the previous owner of a company called BG Products. He unfortunately has passed away. He invented the bow on the side. I love the bow and the design. If you happen to find a way to make the rubber slings, please inform me.

Kevin Sato


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

glock907 said:


> 231.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: looks very cool


----------



## combowslingguy 1 (May 28, 2011)

SONOMA1060 said:


> Steve,
> 
> I have the exact same linear bow. The person that made the bow was the previous owner of a company called BG Products. He unfortunately has passed away. He invented the bow on the side. I love the bow and the design. If you happen to find a way to make the rubber slings, please inform me.
> 
> Kevin Sato


I only noticed this today. Sorry to say that I think that you are misinformed or your friend took credit for something that he didn't do ! I worked for about a year and a half developing the Linear Bow . Working for Break Free down in Santa Ana C A. in 1987. It was using my patent for my Com Bow Sling patent # 4458658 .It was a beast as, with a 125 pound draw it sent an approximant 400 + gr arrow 560 yds.at a dry lake . One compound cross bow 150 pound draw only sent its similar weight arrow 400yds. Very glad that you liked the Linear Bow ! Thank you ,Robert Blair


----------

